# App pour organiser album photo



## BulgroZ (9 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'activer ma "photothèque iCloud" avec 15.000 photos.
Je souhaite utiliser mon iPad pour trier et organiser mes photos dans des albums, quand je suis loin de mon Mac.
J'ai bien vu les fonctions de base de l'app Photos pour créer des albums, et en changer l'ordre une photo à la fois.
Mais connaissez vous une app plus efficace pour faire cela, tout en manipulant la photothèque iCloud ?
J'ai juste trouvé Slidebox, mais assez décevante...
Merci pour vos suggestions.


----------



## Fabiokick (10 Juillet 2016)

Salut, 
Je te conseille #Photo, très efficace. Tu peux modifier des données exif, ajouter la localisation, des tags, creer des albums, protéger tes photos par mot de passe....et tout cela en parfaite synchronisation avec la photothèque iCloud. L'interface est tres simple. 
HashPhotos: Photo Manager/Editor for iOS.
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id685784609?mt=8


----------



## samoussa974 (20 Juillet 2016)

dommage, tt est en Anglais.......


----------



## samoussa974 (20 Juillet 2016)

on peut transférer la Photothèque du Mac sur le iPad ????
si oui, comment, svp,,,,

merci


----------



## pabar (19 Août 2016)

Salut,

@Fabiokick, ça veut dire que #Photo synchronise les albums de photos Mac et vice versa ?
Merci


----------



## roquebrune (24 Août 2016)

J'ai les mêmes besoins d'une app avancée bibliothèque mais je trouve tout ce que j'ai essayé très décevant et pas du tout professionnel
Photo manager pro est peut être la moins mauvaise mais qu'est ce c'est vilain ! Photo Manager Pro par Linkus
https://appsto.re/fr/c4CEx.i


----------



## pabar (26 Août 2016)

@samoussa974. Je n'ai pas l'app mais en regardant la description, il est indiqué qu'il est possible de transférer des photos de Mac vers iPad en te connectant via iTunes.


----------



## pabar (26 Août 2016)

Attention @roquebrune. La dernière mise a jour date de 2014. Ça craint pour la suite. Moi j'éviterais.


----------



## roquebrune (27 Août 2016)

@pabar je ne m'en sers plus mais c'est vrai que maj 2014 c'est a éviter


----------

